# Diagrama electrico del tv Riviera rt-140s



## Luis Gabriel (Sep 24, 2014)

hola colegas necesito el diagrama electrico del tv riviera rt-140s, aunque  solo sea el de la fuente de alimentacion ...


----------



## dantonio (Sep 24, 2014)

¿Acaso trae en la fuente como conmutador ese aparato el N802: STR-G5653? 
de ser así, me lo pides y lo subo.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------

